# Does Uber/Lyft have to pay UI Insurance



## jemini48 (Mar 18, 2015)

If an Uber/Lyft Driver goes on UI bc of reduced hours (COVID), do these companies have to pay UI insurance, or have their premium etc, increased bc of it ?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

jemini48 said:


> If an Uber/Lyft Driver goes on UI bc of reduced hours (COVID), do these companies have to pay UI insurance, or have their premium etc, increased bc of it ?


No, not yet...but if the drivers are classified as employees, then they could be forced to pay into the UI system, which could over 1/4 billion for NY and CA per year.


----------

